# Is it offending or rude?



## bashkim (Jul 26, 2019)

If you understand or know that someone is a mason, is it offending or rude to ask him questions related to Masonry?


----------



## Elexir (Jul 26, 2019)

You can ask but dont expect an answer. How much that can be disscused with non-masons depend on juristiction.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 26, 2019)

Read some of the responses in the following thread;
Do you openly tell people you are a mason?
https://www.myfreemasonry.com/index.php?threads/Do-you-openly-tell-people-you-are-a-mason?.30419/
That will give you an indication of people’s willingness to share.


----------



## Winter (Jul 26, 2019)

I look at it this way, if I am openly wearing an outward sign, as I often do, then I should expect casual questions about my involvement with Freemasonry. I usually try to keep it superficial with general knowledge type info and direct them to the GL website for more info.  If they are a loon and insist on telling me that they know the truth really is (read: conspiracy nut) then I will sometimes lead them down the rabbit hole and help them cinch the straps on their aluminum chapeau. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Jul 26, 2019)

bashkim said:


> If you understand or know that someone is a mason, is it offending or rude to ask him questions related to Masonry?



Hi Bashkim, that is polite of you to ask.

Depends on *who *and *what *you ask... but I would say no, not rude. Indeed often you will have trouble shutting Freemasons up LOL.. but not all of them are chatty to strangers about Freemasonry, especially in places where there can be negative social (or even legal) consequences of being a member.

Like any questions, you can asked "closed questions" which require a "yes" or "no" type answers of a short response, or "open questions" which give people flexibility on how they answer. Open ended questions are where to start..

So, a really good questions would be;
"I am interested in Freemasonry, are Freemasons able to talk about it?"
The response will tell you a lot about how much info you will get from that person.  If they answer "No", then it is rude to ask more questions beyond, "Okay, where would I get information about Freemasonry?:" (Anther open ended question). You will find in some countries, Freemasonry is very closed and men will not talk about it...

I have three questions for you
Where are you (a closed question)
Why are you interested (and open question).
Do you have any questions we can help you with (an open question)


----------



## bashkim (Jul 27, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Hi Bashkim, that is polite of you to ask.
> 
> Depends on *who *and *what *you ask... but I would say no, not rude. Indeed often you will have trouble shutting Freemasons up LOL.. but not all of them are chatty to strangers about Freemasonry, especially in places where there can be negative social (or even legal) consequences of being a member.
> 
> ...



Hello Bloke and thanks a lot for your answer.
If the last three questions are for me then: I am in Tirana,Albania finishing my studies in Law.
I am interested because the idea of  being with some people that try to be better and build a better society or enviroment around them through ancient teachings or other sources of knowledge without considering religion, ethnicity, and political  beliefs. 
Related to questions that i have. I beleive you all know that i have many as all of you in the beginning i guess. A simple one is: Are there any ancient rituals? i mean that are the same for  many years? ( i am not asking what the rituals include, i want to know this when the time comes).


----------



## Elexir (Jul 27, 2019)

bashkim said:


> Hello Bloke and thanks a lot for your answer.
> If the last three questions are for me then: I am in Tirana,Albania finishing my studies in Law.
> I am interested because the idea of  being with some people that try to be better and build a better society or enviroment around them through ancient teachings or other sources of knowledge without considering religion, ethnicity, and political  beliefs.
> Related to questions that i have. I beleive you all know that i have many as all of you in the beginning i guess. A simple one is: Are there any ancient rituals? i mean that are the same for  many years? ( i am not asking what the rituals include, i want to know this when the time comes).



The rituals themself are not ancient, freemasonry as it is  today is from around the 1730s-1800s. Freemasonry is however based on older ideas and techings wich is used in certain ways, depending on wich rituals are used and what the ritual creators wanted to get across.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 27, 2019)

What i wanted to say is if all rituals are based on ancient teachings and ideas or if they evolved and changed through time.


----------



## Elexir (Jul 27, 2019)

bashkim said:


> What i wanted to say is if all rituals are based on ancient teachings and ideas or if they evolved and changed through time.


The answer is actully both. Masonic rituals are based on ancient teaching and ideas as well as the ideas and the culture of the people who wrote the ritual that is used. This is why there is a diffrence between diffrent rituals and juristictions.


----------



## Jimmy L Leavy (Jul 27, 2019)

bashkim said:


> If you understand or know that someone is a mason, is it offending or rude to ask him questions related to Masonry?


It is not, but there are certain questions you ask that won't be answered.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 27, 2019)

Elexir said:


> The answer is actully both. Masonic rituals are based on ancient teaching and ideas as well as the ideas and the culture of the people who wrote the ritual that is used. This is why there is a diffrence between diffrent rituals and juristictions.



Thank you so much for explaining!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 28, 2019)

Elexir said:


> The answer is actully both. Masonic rituals are based on ancient teaching and ideas as well as the ideas and the culture of the people who wrote the ritual that is used. This is why there is a diffrence between diffrent rituals and juristictions.


Good Answer.


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 8, 2019)

To answer a couple questions 
We do not worship Satan.
We are not affiliated with the illuminati.
And the goat thing is very questionable.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 8, 2019)

If I meet anyone outside of lodge that I don't know to be a MM, I am careful of what information I provide.


----------



## bashkim (Aug 10, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> To answer a couple questions
> We do not worship Satan.
> We are not affiliated with the illuminati.
> And the goat thing is very questionable.


 i never said that you are worshiping satan. If you do is still your own choice.


----------



## hanzosbm (Aug 13, 2019)

Some people would consider me fairly closed off in terms of Freemasonry.  I don't wear pins, or shirts, or hats.  I don't have bumper stickers, and I generally don't talk about being a Freemason.  (the reasons are varied and off topic for this)

That being said, if somehow someone knows I'm a Freemason and they wish to speak to me about it, there are basically two 'tests' they have to pass.
1) Do I have the time?  If I'm with my family or trying to accomplish something and I don't have the time, sorry, but I'm not going to answer questions today.
2) Is the person asking genuinely seeking information?  I have no interest in arguing with conspiracy theory nut jobs, nor trying to change someone's mind about something.  If they come to me with already formed opinions that they want validated, it's not worth my time.  

If I've got the time, and if someone is sincere about wanting to learn more, then I welcome any question.  If they ask something I'm not comfortable answering, I'll politely explain that unfortunately that's not something I'm willing to discuss, but I'm still happy to continue the conversation on another topic.

I think most Freemasons understand that non-Masons are curious and that they do not understand our rules.  Most of us are pretty patient with that and won't be offended by a legitimately curious question.


----------



## Todd M. Stewart (Aug 14, 2019)

Winter said:


> I look at it this way, if I am openly wearing an outward sign, as I often do, then I should expect casual questions about my involvement with Freemasonry. I usually try to keep it superficial with general knowledge type info and direct them to the GL website for more info.  If they are a loon and insist on telling me that they know the truth really is (read: conspiracy nut) then I will sometimes lead them down the rabbit hole and help them cinch the straps on their aluminum chapeau.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Matt Ross (Aug 16, 2019)

bashkim said:


> If you understand or know that someone is a mason, is it offending or rude to ask him questions related to Masonry?


Personally, I would LOVE questions about the fraternity. Frankly speaking we need new members and getting others interested in joining starts with being open about the fraternity, secrets excluded.


----------



## Phil Pearce (Oct 31, 2019)

bashkim said:


> What i wanted to say is if all rituals are based on ancient teachings and ideas or if they evolved and changed through time.


Yes.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 1, 2019)

Winter said:


> look at it this way, if I am openly wearing an outward sign, as I often do, then I should expect casual questions about my involvement with Freemasonry. I usually try to keep it superficial with general knowledge type info and direct them to the GL website for more info.


Same here.


Winter said:


> If they are a loon and insist on telling me that they know the truth really is (read: conspiracy nut) then I will sometimes lead them down the rabbit hole and help them cinch the straps on their aluminum chapeau.


Lol!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 14, 2019)

I am very cautious about what I say. but my conversation is "Please meet you, Please to greet you my Brother." My Lodge name and number, it don't have to go no further.....


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Dec 10, 2019)

bashkim said:


> If you understand or know that someone is a mason, is it offending or rude to ask him questions related to Masonry?


I talk to anyone who asks, sometimes I mention that I am a Mason in conversation to see if anyone wants to talk about it.  Other than the few things that my jurisdiction lists as secret, I am open about the fraternity.  

It is my opinion that the true secrets of Freemasonry (if there are any) remain secret because Masons can’t share them because they don’t know them.  Some of the words in Freemasonry are just a string of syllables.  In my 19 years as a MM I have never met a Brother who knew what those words mean, or why they were chosen, or how they originated.  It is just a string of syllables that Masons repeat.  Those secrets seem pretty safe to me.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 10, 2019)

Pointwithinacircle3 said:


> I talk to anyone who asks, sometimes I mention that I am a Mason in conversation to see if anyone wants to talk about it.  Other than the few things that my jurisdiction lists as secret, I am open about the fraternity.
> 
> It is my opinion that the true secrets of Freemasonry (if there are any) remain secret because Masons can’t share them because they don’t know them.  Some of the words in Freemasonry are just a string of syllables.  In my 19 years as a MM I have never met a Brother who knew what those words mean, or why they were chosen, or how they originated.  It is just a string of syllables that Masons repeat.  Those secrets seem pretty safe to me.


Have you met Brent Morris, Art DeHoyos, Jos. Wages, Rex Huchens, Neville Barker Cryer (deceased), Steve Doan, Dr David Harrison, Shawn Eyer...?


----------



## David612 (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone notice that when discussing the “true” secrets things fall into the “no true Scotsman fallacy” quite quickly.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Dec 10, 2019)

David612 said:


> the “no true Scotsman fallacy”



As a true Scotsman, what are you trying to say?


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Have you met Brent Morris, Art DeHoyos, Jos. Wages, Rex Huchens, Neville Barker Cryer (deceased), Steve Doan, Dr David Harrison, Shawn Eyer...?


Not in person.


----------



## David612 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> As a true Scotsman, what are you trying to say?


But are you A True Scotsman?


----------



## Winter (Dec 11, 2019)

Pointwithinacircle3 said:


> I talk to anyone who asks, sometimes I mention that I am a Mason in conversation to see if anyone wants to talk about it.  Other than the few things that my jurisdiction lists as secret, I am open about the fraternity.
> 
> It is my opinion that the true secrets of Freemasonry (if there are any) remain secret because Masons can’t share them because they don’t know them.  Some of the words in Freemasonry are just a string of syllables.  In my 19 years as a MM I have never met a Brother who knew what those words mean, or why they were chosen, or how they originated.  It is just a string of syllables that Masons repeat.  Those secrets seem pretty safe to me.



There are several excellent works that will, hopefully, change this opinion you have about certain words only being gibberish.  Look into the works by the Brothers that were suggested above by Brother Cook.


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Dec 11, 2019)

Winter said:


> There are several excellent works that will, hopefully, change this opinion you have about certain words only being gibberish.  Look into the works by the Brothers that were suggested above by Brother Cook.


First, I never intended to suggest that the words were gibberish, only that I have never met a Mason who knew their origin or meaning.
Second, is there a specific source you can recommend, or is it just “read everything by these eight guys”?


----------



## Winter (Dec 11, 2019)

Pointwithinacircle3 said:


> First, I never intended to suggest that the words were gibberish, only that I have never met a Mason who knew their origin or meaning.
> Second, is there a specific source you can recommend, or is it just “read everything by these eight guys”?


Not off the top.of my head. At least not one that will give you the black and white answer of X means Y you seem to be looking for.  There are excellent scholarly works published by many of the Masonic research societies and knowledgeable Brothers that examine the evidence from many different angles using reason and evidence. The Masonic Secrets were never a "here's the answer!" situation. Else why would any of us continue to delve into the Mysteries if we could be handed the answer with no effort. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 11, 2019)

Pointwithinacircle3 said:


> First, I never intended to suggest that the words were gibberish, only that I have never met a Mason who knew their origin or meaning.
> Second, is there a specific source you can recommend, or is it just “read everything by these eight guys”?


I would recommend the Philalethes Society, The Masonic Society, Quator Coronati Correspondence Circle, The College of Rites, and the Scottish Rite Research Society, the latter of which publishes Heredom.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 14, 2019)

May I also recommend “The Masons Words” by Brother Robert G Davis.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> May I also recommend “The Masons Words” by Brother Robert G Davis.


Excellent recommendation.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Dec 16, 2019)

David612 said:


> But are you A True Scotsman?



Born and raised, and if you're referring to the kilt issue, the only time a real Scotsman wears anything under the kilt is when decorum demands it. I love to wear the kilt, ( I have 3 ), and generally do not wear anything under it, but in the modern world, there are some situations that call for it and in some cases venues have it as part of their rules.


----------

